# Halloween Luau



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

You have to have skel-o-mingos!

Skel-O-Mingos

If you are really crafty, you could just buy regular pink flamingos and paint your own (might be a little cheaper)


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

That is such a neat idea! I wonder if you could find leis in black, or black and orange? You can do the pina coladas (ghouladas) where you dip the rim of the glass in corn syrup dyed red so that it looks like blood. How about making some styrofoam surfboards, but painting them grey and writing things on them so that they look more like gravestones. Anyway, just throwing some ideas out there.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Got this picture from Spirit Halloween but they are out of stock. I know I've seen them elsewhere though. But the Dollar Tree has blucky skulls so, depending on the size of the torch, you could possibly make your own pretty easily.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Oriental Trading has some haunted luau themed things.

Leis With Halloween Cutout

Skeleton Head Bamboo Torches

Halloween Polyester Blinky Leis

Haunted Luau Invitation


----------



## cerinad (Jun 13, 2008)

You could also put them( skeletons) in hula skirts with leis on their necks.. pose them around the yard in various poses.. Just a thought..I hope that helps a little.. I like this theme you could have lots of fun with it..


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

They're selling plastic bones at the Dollar Tree, 3 to a pack. You could buy a bunch of those and make a limbo stick out of them. We limbo at our luau every year and everyone gets a kick out of it.


----------

